# Sprint Cup - Watkins Glen race rescheduled due to rain



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Today's Sprint Cup Race from Watkins Glen has been rescheduled for 10am Tomorrow and is suppose to be shown on ESPN. 

Please plan accordingly as this event more than likely will not appear in your guides and you may need to perform a manual recording if you record this NASCAR event


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Aren't the road courses supposed to be the races they can run in the rain?


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

NASCAR Sprint Cup does not allow rain tires. The Nationwide series does. Their justification for one and not the other escapes me.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

balboadave said:


> NASCAR Sprint Cup does not allow rain tires. The Nationwide series does. Their justification for one and not the other escapes me.


Because they cant drive in rain. The whole race thing is turning into a sham. Every car gotta be exactly the same, every tire gotta be the same, every gas can gotta be the same. It isnt a race, its a racket. Hell, why even call it Dodge, Chevy, Toyota, and Ford. Its not, hasnt been for a long time. This will probably be my last year to even watch it. Its gotten to be a 4 hour long commercial. 70% of the time, anything that happens on the track, happens during a commercial break anyway. I can watch reruns on Sportscenter.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"balboadave" said:


> NASCAR Sprint Cup does not allow rain tires. The Nationwide series does. Their justification for one and not the other escapes me.


I thought running in the rain was only an experiment for Nationwide a few years ago. Didn't they add one windshield wiper that lifted and flipped over at speed?

Do they still run in the rain?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> I thought running in the rain was only an experiment for Nationwide a few years ago. Didn't they add one windshield wiper that lifted and flipped over at speed?
> 
> Do they still run in the rain?


I thought I recall it being mentioned during Saturday's Nationwide race that they did still use rain tires on road courses.

Update:

from an article regarding the Sprint Cup race I found on NASCAR.COM:


> Robin Pemberton, NASCAR's vice president of competition and racing development, explained the reasons why that wasn't an option Sunday and won't likely be an option at Cup races going forward.
> Pemberton went on to add that there are reasons behind why rain tires are made available occasionally in the Nationwide Series, when they aren't in Cup. Had it rained Saturday at Watkins Glen, rain tires were at the ready for the Nationwide teams competing in the Zippo 200.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Seems to me that races at the Glen get postponed for rain fairly often. I haven't found any statistics on postponements, but having previously lived in New York's Southern Tier for over 30 years, dreary, rainy weather isn't uncommon.


----------

